# Removing tile from plywood underlayment



## Martinglmt (Nov 23, 2008)

I am replacing tile with 3/8 engineered hardwood flooring in the foyer (tile), family room (carpet), and kitchen (tile). 

The house was built by Pulte in 2003. The tiled areas have 1/2" plywood as underlayment on top of the subfloor (hopefully nailed and not screwed?), thinset is used as the adhesive between the plywood and tile. What is the best way to remove. My kitchen cabinets are on the tile.

I could add 1/2" plywood to the previously carpeted area to be level with the tile areas.

Is it easier to leave the plywood in the kitchen and foyer and try to scrape the tile and thinset...and then raise the previously carpeted areas 1/2"....OR...Is it easier to try wedge up and remove the plywood and tile. In both cases I would think I have to remove the kitchen cabinets?

-Gary


----------



## Paully (Dec 1, 2008)

You most likely will be unsucessful at removing the tile from the plywood..If installed properly using the correct thinset, it will be well adhered. if you try removing the tile, the plywood will delaminate areas of the top layer. Would most likely be easier to remove the tile and the adhered layer of ply subfloor..The plywood should have been screwed as well. Once you dig into it,you will have a better look into it. Prepare for the worst in removal. Never an easy job.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

There ya go!!!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Martinglmt (Nov 23, 2008)

*Project completed*

Finished the project. Tile was glued to plywood, plywood was stapled (about a hundred staples per sheet) to the subfloor. I rented a jack hammer type tool with a few different fittings (about $100 a day). Had to break every tile into pieces to remove. The hammer shook the house, pretty good - lights were falling out of the basement fixtures. Once the tile was gone, I used a prybar to shim underneath the plywood...once a little room was created I used an ice breaking tool to wedge up the plywood. Every piece was a battle...very exhausting. Broke a prybar and the ice tool before the project was over. All in all about 12 hours over 3 days to remove about 800 square feet. I did remove the cabinets, which was easy compared to the floor removal. Definately a tough project...but it all worked out well and the hardwood looks great.


----------

